
Rayo's Number - yiransheng
https://googology.wikia.org/wiki/Rayo%27s_number
======
yiransheng
This number is the result of a "large number duel"[1] between MIT Associate
Professor Agustin Rayo (The Mexican Multiplier) and Princeton Associate
Professor Adam N. Elga (Dr. Evil)[2]. Possible the world record largest number
by some standards.

[1]
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html](https://www.scottaaronson.com/writings/bignumbers.html)

[2]
[http://tech.mit.edu/V126/N64/64largenumber.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V126/N64/64largenumber.html)

------
foxes
So its clear:

It's the smallest positive integer bigger than any finite positive integer,
"named" (defined, so some formula without explicitly writing it out) by an
expression in the language of first order set theory with a googol symbols
(10^100) or less.

I remember reading busy beaver numbers can be defined in a language with
millions of symbols, so this number is pretty impressive.

